# whale bone fretboard?



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

So out diving today I stumbled upon a couple whale ribs. big ones. I got to thinking later, that I could probably cut a big enough and thick enough piece of one to make a fretboard... Seems to me like it would sound pretty good. has anyone ever seen or heard of that before? 

I still have yet to recover the bones, but I know roughly where they are, so that shouldn't be much of a problem. could make lots of nuts and saddles out of them too. 

Just a thought.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I was snorkeling around Port Colborne last summer,
and found a couple of golf balls and drifted over a mutated gar.
The fins were bright yellow with black dots the size of dimes,
and the tail fin looked like a big paper flower off a wedding car.

I also saw a guitar with an ivory fretboard and one all mother of pearl.
Gruhn Guitars
Have you ever sanded or carved a piece of ebony? Compare that to bone or ivory.

I'd love some whale bone for my nut. Don't get me wrong. 
That's not close to wanting whale scrotum for a drum.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Whale is protected. Call Fish and Game or whatever the ministry is called, and ask about the legal providence of the bone.


----------



## blacktooth (Jul 3, 2010)

I suppose, I just assume that you should be allowed to recover bones from the bottom of the ocean, after all I'm not actually killing a whale to harvest it's bones. but I forgot how "protected" things can actually be. My friend has a real human skull in his tattoo shop, maybe I could carve out a piece of the jawbone for a nut! lol


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

heres a dead whale this happaned 2 weeks ago
YouTube - Killer Whales attack Minke, August 17th 2010 -- Trinity Bay, Newfoundland www.trinityeco-tours.com


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

When I was on a long distance bike-hike in the Niagara Peninsula,
I was following the migratory route of the big birds that pass by,
and found a skeleton that was huge. I thought the first bone I saw was a deer leg bone,
but it was a bird, just the bones, with only the outer wing feathers.
I took it home and phoned a bird-watching friend from the Eagles club in Port Dalhousie,
and when they heard about it they sent a game warden over to make sure I didn't kill it.
He said a museum might want them, knew the bird from the tag number, saying there are 230 of them in Ontario,
and measured the wingspan at 8'4". The longest feathers are 22" long.
I kept the feathers and threw away the bones. Reading this thread, I wish I had some.
Trumpeter swans, beautiful, even when they are just bones.


----------

